# I come to you in need of advice



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 14 month old GWP and he pees on everything. I mean everything. My Four year old lab cant go bathroom without getting peed on from him trying to mark his territory. Everything in my garage has been marked by him atleast twice. I am at wits end. I really like how mellow he is but the peeing is driving me nuts. Any insight as to why he would do this? He is the only male in the house (other then me). He isint fixed, gets lots of exsercise.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a similar problem with my GWP Sam as a pup. Fixed him at 7 months. The problem developed at apx 3months and was over a few months later. Don't know if the surgery helped, but his case was more of leaking than intentional. It was not due to lack of exercise or failure to get him ouotside often enough. I remember reading on GWP description that it could be a problem in males of the breed.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

So other then living outside full time i'm doomed to have a pissy garage huh.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No you are not doomed. Talk to a good vet that does small animal work about it, and talk to the kennel owner where you got him. You may find it is just a phase that GWPs outgrow. All of my dogs have been male and Sam was the first one neutered. From now on it will be done at the first opportunity. It saves a lot of headaches. IMO


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You can train him not to with a collar. When you want him to pee, use a set command like "potty". When he does it when and where he isn't supposed to, bump him with the collar and yell "No, Here"! He's yankin' yer chain, time to yank his.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> You can train him not to with a collar. When you want him to pee, use a set command like "potty". When he does it when and where he isn't supposed to, bump him with the collar and yell "No, Here"! He's yankin' yer chain, time to yank his.


I agree there is a difference from peeing and marking your dog is marking. I was at a seminar today and most of the male dogs that people brought with them would mark on the way back from a retrieve and none of the male dogs on the pro's truck did it. The minute he stops to lift his leg it's a" HERE (nick with ecollar) HERE"..


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> He's yankin' yer chain, time to yank his.


That about says it all!

The garage is an extension of the house for me. If my dog peed in the garage he feel the same wrath he would if he'd peed in the house.

Marking is basically a dominance issue. Just make sure you are in a position to correct the behavior. If you can't observe and correct him in the garage, don't let him in there.

Always allow him the opportunity to relieve himself before doing any type of correction for this issue. Once you know he's done "going", if he's still peeing on things or inside garage etc,. then you know he's just marking and showing you and everyone else that he is the boss!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> I agree there is a difference from peeing and marking your dog is marking. I was at a seminar today and most of the male dogs that people brought with them would mark on the way back from a retrieve and none of the male dogs on the pro's truck did it. The minute he stops to lift his leg it's a" HERE (nick with ecollar) HERE"..


Marking on a retrieve is a dominance issue or an avoidance issue. Either way, it needs to be cleaned up immediately. The first time a dog does that, he should be corrected quite sternly. If you can catch it right away, it usually doesnt take long to eliminate that behavior on retrieves.


----------

